# Mouse House Advice Pls



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I pick up my Harvest Mice next friday so I am getting the vivarium all sorted this weekend ready for thier arrival ! :flrt: So questions ...


I have about 11 circular ventilation thingy-me-jigs to go in the viv. Is this enough? I dont want them to overheat!
Its quite dark in the viv, so I'd like one or two lights. What do people recommend? I dont want anything which is going to get hot or cost me a fortune to turn on.
Also, on the subject of lighting how do I go about fixing them in so I dont have cables here there and everywhere for them to chew?
I have some wicker patterned Fablon to cover the walls of the viv too which I am v excited about!!


Many Thanks in advance :notworthy:

:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I keep mine in a glass fish tank with a ventilated mesh lid with twigs, hay and other bits and bobs I wouldn't keep them in a viv simply as there quick and second you open them doors to catch for cleaning there going to escape!!


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I find exo terras work very well


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

I use exo terras, they work wonderfully. 
Mine are quiet tame and don't jump out, they just stand on the door frame to be handled or given a treat or even to just be nosey.

What kind of vivarium are you going to be using? Is it wooden? is it a safe wood for them to munch? 
Would the lights be going on the inside then? that would be rather dangerous, you could put them behind a small mesh, but you'd have to be careful of how hot it gets.


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I have since sorted the viv ready for them. The light doesnt get hot at all (yes it is inside the viv).

Just got to wait for Friday now to get them! yippee


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think they'll be leaping out of the doors to escape, mine are all in exo terras and they happily watch me open the doors and potter round in their cage while I move things and change food and water, I've not yet had one throw itself at me!!


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoroughly looking forward to getting my Mice tomorrow.

Thier boudiour awaits them..


----------



## Writhedhornbill (Feb 16, 2010)

That's one of my set-ups for 3.0 harvest mice and they love it! I did have 4.0 but there was a scrap and the male who was being bullied 'Kelvin' is now kept by himself in a small tank. Hoping to get some females soon a breed these amazing animals!

Harvest mice adore cable ties - put some of them in there for them! Mine can't get enough!


----------

